

Ask HN: Any talented graphical designer want to join me? i'm a programmer - masteringejb

Hi,
I'm a programmer lacking the skills of a graphical artist I would like to join forces with a graphical artist to work on a couple of projects and make our own business come to live.  anyone wants to join me? please reply with email if yes if you have a link to previous works please I would like to see.  Thanks.
======
KClough
Do graphic designers hang out @ Hacker News? I think developers would find
more responses if they branched out to sites that graphic designers frequent.

~~~
profquail
I'm a developer (specifically, a web developer), but I try to occasionally
stop by some of the larger graphic design sites to get ideas from time to
time.

Here's a few of my favorites: <http://www.smashingmagazine.com>
<http://www.sixrevisions.com> <http://logopond.com>

Also, here's a good article with a list of social news sites for designers:
[http://sixrevisions.com/web_design/12-excellent-social-
news-...](http://sixrevisions.com/web_design/12-excellent-social-news-sites-
for-web-designers/)

------
yan
I'm in a similar boat. I guess a follow up question to the OP, are there
communities similar to this one focused on UI (not just Web)?

------
hajrice
Yo I want it dude! I'm a fantastic graphic designer and web developer.

~~~
hajrice
hajrice@gmail.com is my mail

